# APPLE 1 funcional se vende en $671 mil dolares....



## Chico3001 (May 25, 2013)

La subasta de una Apple I funcional (se estima que solo hay 16 en el mundo) alcanzo un precio record de 671 mil dolares... 

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/05/25/vintage-apple-1-sells-for-record-671400/


----------



## Naacho (May 25, 2013)

Especificaciones:

    CPU: MOS Technology 6502 @ aproximadamente 1 MHz.
    RAM: 4 KiB estándar, expandible a 8 KiB en la tarjeta o hasta 48 KiB usando tarjetas de expansión (productos de terceros).
    ROM: 256 bytes, en donde residía el programa monitor, un pequeño programau escrito en lenguaje ensamblador.
    Gráficos: 40×24 caracteres, con scrolling implementado en hardware.

Jajaja imaginate gastar mas de medio millón de dolares para ver como tarda varios minutos en pasarse una imágen de unos 300Kbytes. No me quiero imaginar cuanto espacio de memoria tiene u.u


----------



## tiago (May 26, 2013)

Naacho dijo:


> Jajaja imaginate gastar mas de medio millón de dolares para ver como tarda varios minutos en pasarse una imágen de unos 300Kbytes. No me quiero imaginar cuanto espacio de memoria tiene u.u



No van por ahí los tiros.
Eso que ves en la foto es un autentico emblema, representa el principio y el fin de muchas cosas.
Al margen de sus prestaciones.

Salút.


----------



## Naacho (May 26, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> No van por ahí los tiros.
> Eso que ves en la foto es un autentico emblema, representa el principio y el fin de muchas cosas.
> Al margen de sus prestaciones.
> 
> Salút.



Si, claramente, es obvio que no se va a gastar ese dinero para utilizar la máquina que tiene prestaciones limitadísimas a comparación con las actuales. Mi mensaje fue escrito con sentido del humor ya que se aclara que funciona. Yo lo que sí disfrutaría muchísimo, mas que nada en esa máquina que funciona, es ver como están hechas las conexiones y de que forma están hechas sus partes, debe ser muy lindo poder verlo..


----------

